# No start, need urgent help 96 a4 quattro



## blazeanaudi (Aug 20, 2011)

Had issues with connectors in the wrong locations.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Does it turn over?

It might be your ignition coil, but instead of just throwing parts at it, I'd get a scanner and post the codes.


----------



## blazeanaudi (Aug 20, 2011)

It only shows a maf code no other codes


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Which MAF code in particular?


----------



## DaFknBoss (Nov 20, 2011)

1st. check the engine timing fuse.
2nd unplugg the maf and see if it starts.


----------

